# Chicken mysteriously died.



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I am currently caring for a couples’ chickens. They have their own coop and I feed and water them daily. I clean their coop when it’s needed.
A couple of days ago I went to feed and water them. It was pretty late, I’d say 5 or 6, so it was already dark out. All but one chicken came outside to drink water. I needed to take the water back inside when they were done so that the water container wouldn’t freeze, so I went inside to grab her so she could get some drink. 

I couldn’t find her. She wasn’t perched and she wasn’t eating. I looked in the nesting boxes. There I found her, already frozen and sprawled out. I picked her up and checked her over for injuries. I found none. She was acting perfectly normal the night before and she’s had no history of illness. I thought maybe she got egg bound but doesn’t that take like 2-3 days before it kills a chicken? Everyone else is acting perfectly normal. I have no idea what could have killed her.

Ps I also know she didn’t freeze to death because she had no frostbite on her whatsoever


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens do suffer sudden death. We assume they've had heart attacks with the suddenness of it happening. 

This isn't on you.


----------

